# More bad news



## funky sawman (May 6, 2009)

The muther fricken enviromentalist are screwing us again!!!! In the news today, The forest service is getting sued by enviromentalist groups for having too many roads open for motorized travel. The green weenies say that the dam grizzlies are getting killed from having open roads near them:censored:
Roads will be shut down in Washington, Idaho and Montana to the extent of 1800 miles of currentily open road.
Well, their goes a lot of axcess roads for firewood getten' :censored:
I see stuff like this and it ruines my whole day. That just seems wrong to restrict us (PUBLIC) from the land we live on.


----------



## 2dogs (May 6, 2009)

And it will only get worse.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 6, 2009)

I think we should start burning environmentalists. I mean WTF, if we can't get access to the trees maybe we should drag them out of their SUV's and get em bucked up and seasoning.

The USFS around here really despises the environmentalists. They prevent proper management of the forest by filing lawsuits against any plan to thin live trees for fire management. Pisses me off. They're not helping anything and they put firefighters in harms way fighting these inevitable fires that burn like crazy because there's so much fuel.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 6, 2009)

NE Washington has had seasonal road closures for Grizzly bears for quite some time.

All of WA State has seasonal road closures for elk and mule deer migrations as well. Don't know if this means they are adding more closures to the ones already enforced.

Gary


----------



## Zackman1801 (May 6, 2009)

Man im glad I live in Maine!


----------



## ironman_gq (May 6, 2009)

Up here in MN all we really have trouble with is the greenies and wetland maintenance. There was a school up here and shortly after it was built a pond formed on the corner of the parking lot/yard area near a wooded area. after several years of this pond being here the greenies had it declared a wetland which prevented the school from filling it in to reclaim their property. Several years later the school closed and the city found out one of the water mains was leaking and when they fixed it the wetland dissapeared . Damn pond was a leaky main for 20 years and became a protected wetland area


----------



## mercer_me (May 6, 2009)

Plum Creek wan'ts to develop alot of land on Moose Head Lake, but the :censored: enviernmentalist won't let them. It's there land so they sould beable to do what ever they want on it. I hate enviernmentalist and tree hugers.


----------



## sILlogger (May 6, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> The muther fricken enviromentalist are screwing us again!!!! In the news today, The forest service is getting sued by enviromentalist groups for having too many roads open for motorized travel. The green weenies say that the dam grizzlies are getting killed from having open roads near them:censored:
> Roads will be shut down in Washington, Idaho and Montana to the extent of 1800 miles of currentily open road.
> Well, their goes a lot of axcess roads for firewood getten' :censored:
> I see stuff like this and it ruines my whole day. That just seems wrong to restrict us (PUBLIC) from the land we live on.



to me it is gonna be ironic as hell whenever their favorite scenic drive throught the forest is closed because they wanted to protect the grizzlies. people have alienated themselves from the forests and the practices that get them the forest products that the common person is very dependent upon. And now they can't put two and two together to figure out that what they are doing will have a profound affect on them, most likely which will be negative


----------



## Jacob J. (May 7, 2009)

They won't close all of the roads for good, just seasonally. They'll need a lot of the existing forest road infrastructure for fire access.


----------



## funky sawman (May 7, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> They won't close all of the roads for good, just seasonally. They'll need a lot of the existing forest road infrastructure for fire access.



Nope, most of the roads will be put back to natural slope. Not even snowmobiles will have axcess.


----------



## stihlloggin (May 7, 2009)

if we cant use the land might as well let it Burn!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 7, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> Nope, most of the roads will be put back to natural slope. Not even snowmobiles will have axcess.



I've seen the internal memos on the situation thus far. The plan is to seasonally close about 2200 miles of dependent ROWs and permanently close another 900-1100 miles of former timber access. This may change depending on how much legislation is brought about by Obama's admin but that's the plan for now.


----------



## slowp (May 7, 2009)

Don't blame it on the current administration either. It has been going on for years. Until people with louder voices yell enough, it is going to continue. 

Putting roads back "to slope" doesn't exactly do that. Dozer operators and excavator operators can only do so much with the $$ allocated so steep slopes don't return to their natural shape. 

Meanwhile, our higher ups are worried because fewer people are visiting National Forests. Duh.

They're your forests too. Write your Congress people and even your county commissioners. Politicians are the only ones who can have an effect.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 7, 2009)

Use their own laws against them!

Say the "Americans with Disabilities Act" requires accessible roads for disabled people to see nature, etc. That actually there should be MORE roads!


----------



## PB (May 7, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> Plum Creek wan'ts to develop alot of land on Moose Head Lake, but the :censored: enviernmentalist won't let them. It's there land so they sould beable to do what ever they want on it. I hate enviernmentalist and tree hugers.



That is not an environmental issue, that is about keeping Maine the way it is. Do you go to Greenville for the lake or to see big summer houses for people from Boston? Do you think this proposed development would be beneficial to Maine? Who will be buying the 1500 house lots, people from Maine? It will be sold to rich people who don't live in the state, they will be paying taxes and will have just as much say about local government as the year round residents. Do you want someone who is here for 3 months out of the year making decisions for the other 9 months while they aren't here? 

I certainly hope they stop Plum Creek from developing that area, it would be a damn shame to go up to the middle of no where Maine and have to deal with all the Mass holes who think they would own the place. Not to mention, the scenery of the lake would be destroyed. You would have to boat and fish in front of peoples houses. The land now is more open to the public than if they build it up and sell it to individuals. 

Sorry to rant, but the whole Plum Creek plan is bad for Maine.


----------



## PB (May 7, 2009)

Zackman1801 said:


> Man im glad I live in Maine!



You and me both.


----------



## BuddhaKat (May 7, 2009)

slowp said:


> Don't blame it on the current administration either. It has been going on for years. Until people with louder voices yell enough, it is going to continue.
> 
> Putting roads back "to slope" doesn't exactly do that. Dozer operators and excavator operators can only do so much with the $$ allocated so steep slopes don't return to their natural shape.
> 
> ...


But yelling won't do it. When it ends up in court it's a disaster. The costs of defending against the suit are astronomical, the time it will be tied up in court will be horrendous, and the way our screwed up court system handles cases is a travesty. Judges are not interested in complying with the law or even what is right or wrong. They're looking for whatever is expedient for the court. Considering how long a judge will allow legal wrangling to go on it's difficult to use the word court and expedient in the same sentence. 

For a country that supposedly has the finest legal system in the world, I think even less of it than I do our politicians. Our legal system is a joke.


----------



## Boleclimber (May 7, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> That is not an environmental issue, that is about keeping Maine the way it is. Do you go to Greenville for the lake or to see big summer houses for people from Boston? Do you think this proposed development would be beneficial to Maine? Who will be buying the 1500 house lots, people from Maine? It will be sold to rich people who don't live in the state, they will be paying taxes and will have just as much say about local government as the year round residents. Do you want someone who is here for 3 months out of the year making decisions for the other 9 months while they aren't here?
> 
> I certainly hope they stop Plum Creek from developing that area, it would be a damn shame to go up to the middle of no where Maine and have to deal with all the Mass holes who think they would own the place. Not to mention, the scenery of the lake would be destroyed. You would have to boat and fish in front of peoples houses. The land now is more open to the public than if they build it up and sell it to individuals.
> 
> Sorry to rant, but the whole Plum Creek plan is bad for Maine.



I agree with the above 100%. Land liquidators have hit Maine before and can ruin great timber, hunting, fishing and trapping property quick. Maine residents and forest enthusiast look at this link, there are people itching to subdivide the property. Luckily, Maine enacted regulations on land liquidators.

http://www.meepi.org/files02/pa070402.htm


----------



## wvlogger (May 15, 2009)

i do not know how you west coasters stand it here in wv if they try this crap with use they get found in a sludge pond with concrete shoes i hate them :bang:


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2009)

Road closures are a huge fricken joke... *"This roads closed for the Grizzly Bears."*... Oh yeah? Tell that to the Grizzly Bears that use the road.

*"This road is closed to stop the spread of noxious weeds"*... Oh yeah? Looks like someone didn't give the wolves, bears, rabbits, cougars, deer, elk, coyotes, squirrels, and free range cattle the memo--cause those :censored: are all over that road, and spreading those weeds like a sum #####!

*"This road is closed to preserve Elk Habitat"*... Oh yeah? Did someone tell the fricken elk herd that comes down to feed on the hay in MY YARD? What about the elk herd that feeds on the 9th fairway and green on that new golf course? Guess they didn't get the memo that they can't be there?

Keep'n it wild my achin' ass! 

It's all a bunch of bollocks, perpetrated by douches in cities that saw an animal on the Discovery Channel once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :rant:

:angrysoapbox::angrysoapbox:

Keep locking us out :censored:!!!


----------



## WidowMaker (May 15, 2009)

Just keep electing Democrats, all will be fine...


----------



## bullbuck (May 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## hermit (May 16, 2009)

Waterboard them with sawdust. They have too much time on their hands, need to get a real job.


----------



## goatchin (May 16, 2009)

:agree2:


----------

